# Lug nuts for B14 wheel on B13 SE-R



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

I just got a set of B14 wheels for my 1992 SE-R and I've noticed that the lug holes in the wheels are substantially larger in diameter than the lugs on the B13. I used tuner lugs when I test fitted one of the wheels on my car and they looked as if they were barely keeping the wheel on. The tuner lugs that I have are 12mm1.25. It appears that the B14 wheel takes a torque type lug nut. What lug nuts are those of you here with these wheels on a B13 car using?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

My as well run down to the tire shop, or if you have access to a close by auto parts store, test fit some lugs that are wide enough to bite the rim good. There is alot of lugs.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

The oem B13 and B14 lug nuts will work just fine. If you don't have them, you can get replacement lug nuts from your local auto shop. Gorillas will work and they look like OEM B14 lug nuts.


----------



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

I'll try and find some Gorillas after work today. The tuner lugs just looked "lost" in the large holes in the wheel.

thanks guys!


----------

